# Assassin's Creed: Revelations



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

Ubisoft unveils 'Assassin's Creed: Revelations' - Game Hunters: In search of video games and interactive awesomeness - USATODAY.com

So stoked to get hold of this! Each Assassin's Creed game has improved on it's predecessor leaps and bounds so I can't wait to see what they've brought to the table and the inevitably better graphics.

This has just made my day!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 5, 2011)

I looooooooooooooove this series. I actually avoided it for years because of some bad reviews I read of the second one, including one by a friend whose opinion I trust. Last Christmas, though, my dad got me AC: Brotherhood, presumably because he wanted to get me the fanciest, newest, hottest game that _wasn't_ a FPS. Once I got it, I figured it'd be best to play the first two before playing it, so I went and picked up some used copies of 1 & 2, and I've been hooked ever since. Honestly, I can only think of one way that 3 isn't better than 1 & 2, and that's that the scenery is alot more varied in the first two. Yeah, the landscape is _huge_ and open in 3, but I wouldn't have complained about a bit more variety. 

At any rate, yes, I'm super stoked about the new one. Thanks for the linkage, broseph.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 5, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 5, 2011)

Already? But Brotherhood(For the PC) has only been out for a little over a month!


----------



## pink freud (May 5, 2011)

Damn! There goes my hopes for a Victorian England AC.

"Cheerio!" STABSTABSTABSTAB.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Damn! There goes my hopes for a Victorian England AC.
> 
> "Cheerio!" STABSTABSTABSTAB.



It would be awesome, but we haven't heard about where 3 is set yet.


----------



## metal_sam14 (May 5, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What he said!


----------



## MFB (May 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It would be awesome, but we haven't heard about where 3 is set yet.



This.

My main fear is that people confused this for being another installation in the main series, whereas it won't conclude the trilogy and is merely a non-canon game like Brotherhood (I haven't finished Brotherhood so I may be SLIGHTLY off base here)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> My main fear is that people confused this for being another installation in the main series, whereas it won't conclude the trilogy and is merely a non-canon game like Brotherhood (I haven't finished Brotherhood so I may be SLIGHTLY off base here)





This game concludes the Ezio series (II and Brotherhood being the first two in the Ezio series), but not the Assassin's Creed series.


----------



## Mehnike (May 5, 2011)

So wait, during the first assassins creed, I was not playing as ezio?

AC has to be my favorite franchise next to GTAs. Can't wait for the release.

I'm one of those people that gets pretty mixed up in the story lines of games ive been trying to follow for years, but I want to see how this whole deal ends. Especially an explanation to the Brotherhood ending would be quite nice. They've left a giant cliff at the end of each damn game! I suppose it will be nice to end it, but it just wont feel the same!  Needless to say I will be satisfied but saddened at the same time.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

The first game you played as Altair.


----------



## Mehnike (May 5, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The first game you played as Altair.


Oh yes that rings a bell. My memory sucks.


----------



## Dead Undead (May 5, 2011)

Well, shit. I have to choose between this and 11.11.11
Skyrim is going to suck my life away. Once that comes out...
I'm sure this AC won't take long though. Might get it and trade it later.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 7, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be looking forward to it, But it's a shame they have to conclude the Ezio series.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 7, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> Awesome! I'll be looking forward to it, But it's a shame they have to conclude the Ezio series.



True, but how awesome would it be if they make a game focusing on Nikolai Orelov?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 8, 2011)

Assassin&#8217;s Creed: Revelations to Feature Three Playable Characters | Machinima.com Inside Gaming News

Altiar, Ezio, and Desmond all playable, awesome!


----------



## Dead Undead (May 8, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Assassins Creed: Revelations to Feature Three Playable Characters | Machinima.com Inside Gaming News
> 
> Altiar, Ezio, and Desmond all playable, awesome!



Are they counting Desmond's walking around and pressing the interact button as "playable" again?


----------



## arktan (May 11, 2011)

I'm looking forward to this.

And also: I'm hoping that AC3 will be set either during the french revolutionary wars or the american revolutionary war. Those would be great settings but also the 30 years war.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 28, 2011)

New Assassin


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2011)

Where did you find anything about a "new assassin"? You still play as Ezio and Altair makes a return as a playable character, but I see nothing else?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

MFB said:


> Where did you find anything about a "new assassin"? You still play as Ezio and Altair makes a return as a playable character, but I see nothing else?



Just the name of the link


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Just the name of the link



Oh, I thought you changed the name of the link to mean it as "HEY GUYS CLICK THIS FOR NEW INFO ON A NEW ASSASSIN!" not just, an article literally titled "New Assassin"  Seems too simple for something like this ya know?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2011)

MFB said:


> Oh, I thought you changed the name of the link to mean it as "HEY GUYS CLICK THIS FOR NEW INFO ON A NEW ASSASSIN!" not just, an article literally titled "New Assassin"  Seems too simple for something like this ya know?



I think the full link name should be "New Assassins Creed Revelations Details Revealed [TEASER]" but "New Assassin" came up when I linked it and I couldn't be bothered to change it


----------



## hotrodded_wooden_ mill (May 30, 2011)

Man, Skyrim is coming out @ 11/11/11 and this game too..

This means a couple of weeks of work


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 30, 2011)

^ and Battlefield 3 (or MW3 for those interested).

November is going to hit my wallet hard in the video game department.


----------



## Stealth7 (May 31, 2011)

^ And Uncharted 3.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 31, 2011)

New Assassin's Creed: Revelations coverage by Game Informer!!! 



AC Revelations: Meet The Creative Director - Features - www.GameInformer.com

AC Revelations: Back To The Present - Features - www.GameInformer.com

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...aracters-of-assassin-s-creed-revelations.aspx

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featu...39-s-creed-revelations-scouting-istanbul.aspx

The Assassin/Templar War In AC Revelations - Features - www.GameInformer.com

The Places You&#39;ll Go In AC Revelations - Features - www.GameInformer.com

AC Revelations: The Truth Behind The Fiction - Features - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Some videos from E3.




I'm really looking forward to this game! The graphics look awesome too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good right?


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 13, 2011)

That looks fucking awesome! I'm gunna go play AC2 now... haha.


----------



## leandroab (Jun 13, 2011)

Creed Assasins:


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 19, 2011)

Assassin&#39;s Creed® Revelations | Order Now | Ubisoft

They have a list of the different versions you can get. I might just get the standard edition as it's to hard to choose between all that awesomeness.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Assassin&#39;s Creed® Revelations | Order Now | Ubisoft
> 
> They have a list of the different versions you can get. I might just get the standard edition as it's to hard to choose between all that awesomeness.



FUCK. YOU. AUSTRALIA.

In the US we only get two versions, Gamestop and Best Buys. I want that encyclopedia thing that comes with the Animus edition!

EDIT-Found out the Irish get it two, so probably so does the UK. Fuck you guys, also.

EDIT 2-Found out that it's European. It's being developed by Ubisoft Montreal, and it doesn't even seem to be available in Canada!


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2011)

None of the super fancy editions come with an Ezio or Altair figure? Darn.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 19, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> FUCK. YOU. AUSTRALIA.
> 
> In the US we only get two versions, Gamestop and Best Buys. I want that encyclopedia thing that comes with the Animus edition!
> 
> ...



You could always just go to this site.

The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, walkthroughs and more!



MFB said:


> None of the super fancy editions come with an Ezio or Altair figure? Darn.



Yeah that's a bit of a bummer, I would've gotten one if it was available... Did you get the figurine with AC2?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Yeah that's a bit of a bummer, I would've gotten one if it was available... Did you get the figurine with AC2?




I got the figurine with my copy of AC2 and it was a joke. That thing was like 2.5-3" tall.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 19, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> I got the figurine with my copy of AC2 and it was a joke. That thing was like 2.5-3" tall.



Really? That's pretty bad.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> You could always just go to this site.
> 
> The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, walkthroughs and more!



That isn't a book.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 19, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> That isn't a book.



It's good enough...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 19, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> It's good enough...



I guess we differ.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 20, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I guess we differ.



Plus all that costs $138 which is pretty ridiculous IMO.


----------



## The Reverend (Jun 21, 2011)

You know, I generally disapprove of putting out a game a year, but Ubisoft has fucking slayed with this series. My only gripe is that I wish there was more replay value. After feverishly playing through the first three to find out what happens, I feel like there's not much for me to do once I'm done.

I'm also really interested to see what will happen after this game. I remember that there was a lot of speculation as to who, where, and when this came would take place and involve, and now that this is the official end to the Ezio/Altair storyline, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## MFB (Jun 21, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Yeah that's a bit of a bummer, I would've gotten one if it was available... Did you get the figurine with AC2?



No, at the time I wasn't big on Collector's stuff plus I had just gotten my PS3 so I used that as an excuse to get it for free at Christmas from my parents, not to mention



BigPhi84 said:


> It was a joke, that thing was like 2.5-3" tall.



I picked up a CE of Resident Evil 5 and the Chris Redfield figure is fucking TINY. I ended up knocking him over on the first day and broke the gun in his hands, so now it looks like he's holding a grenade with two hands like a pitcher


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 22, 2011)

MFB said:


> No, at the time I wasn't big on Collector's stuff plus I had just gotten my PS3 so I used that as an excuse to get it for free at Christmas from my parents, not to mention.



I kind of wish I did looking back now, But at the time AC:2 was the first game I played in the series and I wasn't a fan of the game like I am now. Now I'm kind of considering getting the Animus Edition despite the price tag!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 2, 2011)

New videos.

Assassins Creed Revelations | Age Gate | Ubisoft


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2011)

My guess is that this'll be the last we see of Ezio for a while, and he'll become kind of a shadow figure like Altair is to him. He's got one game of his own in the trilogy, as well as two in-between games where he's the main; if he's the main character for ACIII, I'll be kind of annoyed.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 18, 2011)

MFB said:


> My guess is that this'll be the last we see of Ezio for a while, and he'll become kind of a shadow figure like Altair is to him. He's got one game of his own in the trilogy, as well as two in-between games where he's the main; if he's the main character for ACIII, I'll be kind of annoyed.



The developers have already said that this is going to be the last game in the Ezio trilogy. I'm not sure if they're gonna bring Desmond in as the main character in ACIII or if it will be another assassin, but it won't be Ezio for sure.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2011)

OK, I couldn't remember if it had been confirmed or if that's what 99% of the internet was saying just from all the stuff we've been seeing from this


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Another gameplay video.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 4, 2011)

Another video. 



Post 666!


----------



## Rock4ever (Oct 12, 2011)

I played Brotherhood for a couple hours and realized the stuff that pissed me off(mostly movement/control issues) about AC2 was still in game, so I moved on. I'm doubt I'll even give this one a look.


----------



## The Reverend (Oct 12, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> I played Brotherhood for a couple hours and realized the stuff that pissed me off(mostly movement/control issues) about AC2 was still in game, so I moved on. I'm doubt I'll even give this one a look.



I can't say I blame you for not wanting to deal with it, but you're missing out on some epic storytelling, brother. I had a bunch of issues with the first Assassin's Creed, with both movement and combat, but I stuck through instead of returning it like I planned, and by the end of the game I was hooked.


----------



## Stealth7 (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to play this game!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Oct 24, 2011)

Just put money down for my preorder yesterday - I love this goddamn series. Though, to be honest, I sortof avoided the first one since I heard some negative things about it. I started off with AC2 and it didn't seem like I missed out on TOO much story-wise, but I am kinda thinking I should give the first one a play through sometime soon....


----------



## MFB (Oct 24, 2011)

First one is OK, and is mainly redeemed because Altair is just that much of a badass, but the gameplay is pretty repetitive since there's 3 stories and you can do like, two pre-missions "investigations" for lack of a better word then bam, main bad guy take down and be done with it. There's not much to it, but it's good for just a rental.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 24, 2011)

I thought the first game was brilliant. The things that bothered other people about it never bothered me, I've always thought it was great. Atmospheric, original, fun. The only thing that bothered me was the lacklustre combat system.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 24, 2011)

Compared to AC2 and Brotherhood, the first AC was pretty bad, mainly because it was so ridiculously repetitive. The investigation missions in between the assassinations were the same thing over and over again, and nothing really interesting happened until you actually got to the assassination mission.

Side note: For those pre ordering on PC, Revelations is $35 on amazon right now for the download version.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 24, 2011)

The repetition honestly never bothered me. What game isn't repetitive?


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeh, but there's a limit to how repetitive something can be before it just feels tedious and boring. The first AC was literally copy paste in each memory, then change the assassination at the end. Run a flag circuit, escort a fellow assassin, pickpocket a letter, etc. until you've done 3 of them, then go kill some guy. Then repeat that sequence NINE fucking times.

Yes, a lot of the missions repeat in later AC games, but the characters you're going after/assisting in each mission are developed, whereas in the first AC all of the investigation missions were pretty much just generic characters that you'd never see again.


----------



## Mendez (Oct 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> The repetition honestly never bothered me. What game isn't repetitive?



+1 The moment i played and finished AC1 i was completely satisfied and hooked, nothing bothered me about. Well after playing AC2 and then Brotherhood, i agree that the gameplay dominates AC1. The control's and combat system are much more developed, but thats to be expect. But AC was such a great game, so much in fact that i borrowed the book about AC from a friend. Nothing like reading about how altair thinks and not only how much of a badass he is, but how smart he is. The book finishes where Ezio just arrived at constantinople....Which basically means i cant wait for revelations! 

Edit: Since i had forgotten, I reserved it today!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get my hands on my copy! Pre-ordered PS3 @ Gamestop. Gotta have those extra slots of pain for my enemies. I can't wait to shiv some poor bastage who gets too curious. Plus I want to see what other weapon extras are in store for us.

AC1 was bloody painful to play. NINE times of the same linear thing. AC2/Brotherhood was such a relief and a bit more open to play. I savored both of them and did the DL content (save the MP content).


----------



## MFB (Nov 14, 2011)

TOMORROW!


----------



## Mendez (Nov 15, 2011)

Hell yeah man cant wait!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm going to get a good night sleep and not feel sorry for those who want to wait for the midnight release. I guarentee there is a line outside our gamestop @ 7F.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 15, 2011)

Go to Walmart! There was a line outside Gamestop (which conveniently shares a parking lot with my local Walmart) for Skyrim that was at least 100 people long. I went to Walmart and walked away with my copy at 12:10. I made sure to flash it to the people waiting in the balls-ass cold. I didn't, actually, but I definitely wanted to.


----------



## Black_Sheep (Nov 15, 2011)

I should go and buy this one. I loved AC II and Brotherhood. But there's so many games to buy at the moment... Hopefully i get this one soon though..


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 16, 2011)

Really Really enjoying it. Except the tower mini game. I just let the bastards take it then I go rape them to get it back LOL


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 16, 2011)

I was really excited about this game, but what with Skyrim coming out I just don't feel like going out and buying it. I feel mildly ashamed, as AC is one of my favorite new series. 

Oh well, Christmas is coming up, y'know.


----------



## MFB (Nov 16, 2011)

It's a fun game, and it is like AC:2/B with the overall play the same but there's a few new mechanics like the Ottoman Hook and ziplines (which are a blast). I'm interested in seeing where the story goes, as well as how Altair's missions are.


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 17, 2011)

The story is the only thing that will make me buy the game. I feel like it's kinda cheap on Ubisoft's end to just keep selling me essentially the same shit, but the story is so addicting that I'll keep on doing it until I either wisen up or they stop making the games. I guess you can't expect a totally new game when they're coming out once a year.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 17, 2011)

I kind of lost interest in the AC plot when they introduced strange ghost women and orbs of great power, or whatever. So there might only be a small chance that I'd buy this, but I'll enjoy playing it for a while like I did Brotherhood.

I won't make any strong judgement until I play it, but like Brotherhood, it looks like not too much has been changed since AC2 in terms of appearance and the major gameplay elements, rather than little additions and changes.

I'd like it if they took a year or two more to do a BIG improvement on it, which seeing as all the recent games haven't held a numeric to the title, I think they may do, introducing a new modern character and/or assassin to the table, like they did from 1 to 2.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 17, 2011)

Picked up the animus edition on Tuesday and I'm loving it!  I'm up to Sequence 3 atm but I'm not going to rush the story mode.. I'm just running around getting used to the city and getting heaps of money and better weapons/armour and other stuff.

Edit: One thing I don't like about the new game is the Den Defence bullshit.. I was doing fine until some big fire breathing fucker came and fucked shit up!


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who's finished the game? I just did and I'm still a bit confused about certain things.. I might have to play through it again at some point to get a better understanding of things.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 25, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Picked up the animus edition on Tuesday and I'm loving it!  I'm up to Sequence 3 atm but I'm not going to rush the story mode.. I'm just running around getting used to the city and getting heaps of money and better weapons/armour and other stuff.
> 
> Edit: One thing I don't like about the new game is the Den Defence bullshit.. I was doing fine until some big fire breathing fucker came and fucked shit up!



Same here I hate it.. There is no defense to taking out the greek fire. I just let em take it then rape them taking it back.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 26, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Same here I hate it.. There is no defense to taking out the greek fire. I just let em take it then rape them taking it back.



Yeah turns out thats easier than defending it 

I beat the game a while back, what has you confused?


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 26, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> Same here I hate it.. There is no defense to taking out the greek fire. I just let em take it then rape them taking it back.



I've only done one successful den defence, I still need to do 2 more so I can get Altairs sword and after that I'll lock all my dens so I don't have to do them again, Fuck den defence! 



Mendez said:


> Yeah turns out thats easier than defending it
> 
> I beat the game a while back, what has you confused?



I'm not sure... The one thing about this storyline is it can certainly cause some mind rape! 

How do you like it compared to BH? Personally I didn't find it to be as captivating as BH, I still enjoyed it but not as much as I thought I would've.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 26, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> I've only done one successful den defence, I still need to do 2 more so I can get Altairs sword and after that I'll lock all my dens so I don't have to do them again, Fuck den defence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha yeah man, it is mind rape 

Personally i prefered AC2's ending, since it provided the initial mind rape, after that BH was awesome once u get the subject 16 puzzles, and well AC:R was....OK. I was kinda let down how ezio's and altair's story ended...but i just think they're too badass 

Edit: Did you watch AC: embers? It finishes ezio's story, although its no big deal.


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 26, 2011)

Mendez said:


> Haha yeah man, it is mind rape
> 
> Personally i prefered AC2's ending, since it provided the initial mind rape, after that BH was awesome once u get the subject 16 puzzles, and well AC:R was....OK. I was kinda let down how ezio's and altair's story ended...but i just think they're too badass
> 
> Edit: Did you watch AC: embers? It finishes ezio's story, although its no big deal.


 
Yeah after AC2 I was like WTF?  AC1 was a bit of a mind fuck too as it made me think that maybe the assassin's were the bad guys. I felt Ezio's ending in BH was a bit rushed and the Desmond ending I was like WHAT!? 



Spoiler



I was a bit let down with how they ended their stories too especially Altair's  The way they ended Ezio's story in the game made sense to me but it's still a bit disappointing.  I still need to watch the Embers movie, so hopefully that will clear some things up about Ezio's side of the story for me.

I can definitely see AC3 being set in 2012 and Desmond being the main character and it could possibly be the final game.. But who knows what ideas Ubisoft have up their sleeves.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh man i feel ya, revelations overall felt rushed to me. I hope that AC3 doesnt have the same feel and is more developed story wise thats for sure.



Spoiler



I'm mainly wondering what the differences between the two apple of Eden's are. I was hoping that altair died differently than just sitting there ...and well ezio's death isnt all that epic either (except he didnt come up with all the stuff altair did (codex), plus he died younger...I guess thats what mainly let me down. It does seem like AC3 is going to be all about desmond and finding the other apple/temples i assume. Hopefully they can still bring on the mind fucks


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah Rev did feel a bit rushed too come to think of it..


Spoiler



Sequence 9 was a massive ending to the game! I was surprised and initial disappointed that's how it ended and like you said that Altair just died sitting in the chair.. When I first saw the skeleton and his robes I was like "What.. Why?" I also watched Embers last night and I felt the same way about how Ezio died too! 

The apple that was in Altairs library is the second of six apples of eden and the one in AC2 and BH is the sixth.. This link has some info about them. Pieces of Eden - The Assassin's Creed Wiki - Assassin's Creed, Assassin's Creed II, Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, walkthroughs and more!


 Did you get the Encyclopedia with the game?

I had high expectations for this game but I'm not sure how I feel about it  I might have to play through it again.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 27, 2011)

I was really excited about revelations, so it kinda let me down. Although i still enjoyed it, just not enough to be say it was better than AC2 or BH. Well concerning the pieces of eden (since revelations didnt really go into information about it and most of the info known is before AC:R), according to the link you posted. Altair's apple is destroyed or just completely missing. So AC3 should mainly worry about these "temples" or w/e since they already have ezio's apple, according to AC:B.

Edit: No I didnt get the encyclopedia, what info does it have? I might have to look it up out of curiousity


----------



## Stealth7 (Nov 27, 2011)

Remember the Subject 16 puzzle(?) where you had to find the Apple on the moon? Maybe that's where the second/Altair's one is.. But I don't know I'm taking a stab in the dark here and could be completely wrong. 

I've flicked through it but haven't actually read anything yet. Check on the Ubisoft store you might be able to get it there.

Edit: One thing I did like about this one was the hookblade, ziplines and the bombs. The ziplines were a great addition and it was heaps of fun to travel on them and assassinate an enemy from them.


----------



## Mendez (Nov 27, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> Remember the Subject 16 puzzle(?) where you had to find the Apple on the moon? Maybe that's where the second/Altair's one is.. But I don't know I'm taking a stab in the dark here and could be completely wrong.
> 
> I've flicked through it but haven't actually read anything yet. Check on the Ubisoft store you might be able to get it there.
> 
> Edit: One thing I did like about this one was the hookblade, ziplines and the bombs. The ziplines were a great addition and it was heaps of fun to travel on them and assassinate an enemy from them.



I agree the hookblade and ziplines were really fun. Made moving through the city pretty interesting. The bombs were a great addition, made some missions a walk in the park 

As for the apple on the moon, that was the 5th apple


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 25, 2011)

Sums up my feelings:



> So, for the first time, a new Assassin's Creed game is worse than its predecessor, the first time the short development period has had a noticeable impact on the game's quality. It's a game of nearlies and might-have-beens: summed up by the hookblade, a supposedly key new feature which in practice merely extends Ezio's reach slightly, and allows him to glide down the occasional zipline.


----------



## SchecterPT (Jan 2, 2012)

I love this game! Im a massive AC fan and this was the best game in the series by far. The ending was a bit of a WTF moment but thats to be expected from Ubisoft. 

I must admit I wasn't a big fan of the multi-player in Brotherhood, Im one of the guys that say the AC games should just be single player only, but In Revelations it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Geest (Jan 4, 2012)

Revelations feels kind of slow to me... It certainly takes place in a wonderful setting, and as usual, I like the storyline. But just the fighting, the den defense, the moving around, it's all so much slower. And they removed the posters!  God damn it, sometimes I'm just stuck at 100% notoriety for 30 minutes because there is no one to bribe or kill to reduce it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 4, 2012)

Geest said:


> Revelations feels kind of slow to me... It certainly takes place in a wonderful setting, and as usual, I like the storyline. But just the fighting, the den defense, the moving around, it's all so much slower. And they removed the posters!  God damn it, sometimes I'm just stuck at 100% notoriety for 30 minutes because there is no one to bribe or kill to reduce it.



Yeah that was a dick move. What they set up in ACII and Brotherhood worked, why change it?


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just played a bit of the multiplayer and it's a lot better than it was on BH. I just hope Ubisoft didn't focus more on the multiplayer for this game than the actual game itself. 



Scar Symmetry said:


> Sums up my feelings:



Yeah that's pretty much my take on it, like I said, I just hope they haven't focused more on the MP for this game.

I haven't really played the game since I finished the story, But I might give it another run through this week.. I've still got to 100% my first playthrough as well!


----------

